# Trail cams..



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

me and my brother are thinking about getting a couple trail cams to help us scout out some areas this season. Have very many of you had problems with them getting stolen? I know Zimmy got one yanked last year or the year before so i'm just curious.

I've run into a few but being an honest person i've never thought about jackin one.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

If you do these three things the chance of your cam getting stolen will be slim to none:

Don't place the camera in areas with large amounts of human traffic (near roads, fishing ponds, common trails) The farther away from human areas the more animals you will see and the less chance of it getting ripped off

Use a pad lock and chain or a trail cam lock box and lock the camera to the tree

Use tree steps (non drilling, strap on to tree type) and place the camera up high (10'+) and angle it down to your target area, take the steps with you when you leave. People tend not to look up and if they do see it they will not be able to reach it


I follow all three of these steps for every trail cam I place and I have never had one stolen--fact is I am lucky to get a pic of a human on the camera at all


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

That is some good advice Airborne.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Bears. Bears have a fetish for these cams like I have a fetish for ......never mind that; but I have had more damage from bears than humanoids. Humans swipe cams. Bear swipe at cams. 

The better you place them from humans, the more bear hits you will get. Literally, bears will hit your cams.

Bear boxes are a good investment to protect your camera.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

And dont put a camera on private property land owners tend to frown on that.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the advice fellas


----------

